# Stubborngrl's Powerlifting Journey



## stubborngrl (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for stopping by!

I enjoy heavy lifting, and after some thought, decided to go for a powerlifting competition at some point this year.  The idea of an on-line journal appeals to me, to see how I am progressing, and to get feedback from people.

I am currently on a program called Westside, and my 1 rep max effort lifts are as follows:

bench-115 lbs
squat-200 lbs
deadlifts-235 lbs

Did i mention I am 5'0, 113 lbs????

Any advice and encouragement is very welcome, and I hope you follow along


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 20, 2008)

*Dynamic Effort-Squat/DL -Week 4*

*Speed Box Squats*
10x2 (75 lbs)

*Sumo Deads*
4x6 (135 lbs)

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
4x8 (20 lbs)

*Weighted Laying Leg Raises*
3x10 (15 lbs)

*20 minutes treadmill*



I am not a big fan of "speed" days, the weights always seem light, and I am scared when I try for my 1 rm, all the time off from doing them will result in lower numbers.  I know I am working "weak" points right now ( weak points include hips flexors, triceps, and leg drive for deads) but, the first few weks on this program was attempting 1 rep maxes, and now I feel lost not doing them..

Oh well, not a bad workout!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2008)

hi, welcome to IM 

im not big into PL but i will follow along


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> hi, welcome to IM
> 
> im not big into PL but i will follow along



thanks for the welcome 

I just started on the pl'ng and am still learning...


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not big into powerlifting myself but I'm on board too. Good luck and eat big girl!


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Not big into powerlifting myself but I'm on board too. Good luck and eat big girl!



thanks..part of the reason I chose pl'ing ( I was a fitness competitor) is because I do get to eat (though I want to be in the 50 kg weight class, so I do have to be careful)


----------



## DLDave (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi stubborn, welcome to IM.  I'm into PL training and very familiar with Westside, so I'll follow along and hopefully give you some worthwhile input along the way.  You have a good solid strength base to work with.  How long since you switched over to PL training, and how long with the Westside method?


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 20, 2008)

Eat clean you ok. How othen do you workout?


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 20, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Hi stubborn, welcome to IM.  I'm into PL training and very familiar with Westside, so I'll follow along and hopefully give you some worthwhile input along the way.  You have a good solid strength base to work with.  How long since you switched over to PL training, and how long with the Westside method?


I have been PL training for..maybe one full year (much time taken off for a more bb/fitness friendly program) 
I have been on westside for 5 weeks...first 3 was basically testing out maxes and finding sticky points..


Irons77 said:


> Eat clean you ok. How othen do you workout?



I eat clean..most of the time 
I workout 4 days/week....will be adding some "recovery days" once my body stops hurting so much..


----------



## DLDave (Feb 20, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> *Dynamic Effort-Squat/DL -Week 4*
> 
> I am not a big fan of "speed" days, the weights always seem light, and I am scared when I try for my 1 rm, all the time off from doing them will result in lower numbers.  I know I am working "weak" points right now ( weak points include hips flexors, triceps, and leg drive for deads) but, the first few weks on this program was attempting 1 rep maxes, and now I feel lost not doing them..



I'm assuming you're doing the typical Westside split of:

Day 1: Max Effort Upper
Day 2: Max Effort Lower
Day 3: Dynamic Effort Upper
Day 4: Dynamic Effort Lower

If so, you should be hitting those ME days pretty heavy, which hopefully satisfies your craving for 1RM work.  Besides, once you get a bit further along with Westside, your body will thank you for those "light" DE days as there's no way you can hit body parts heavy twice a week (I learned this the hard way) over an extended period of time.  Also, you can certainly hit your assistance work heavy on DE days, for example I do heavy shoulder presses regularly after speed bench on DE Upper days.  Yes, it does suck to spend a lot of time pressing 50% of your max, but it's worked for many guys much stronger than us.


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 20, 2008)

DLDave said:


> I'm assuming your doing the typical Westside split of:
> 
> Day 1: Max Effort Upper
> Day 2: Max Effort Lower
> ...



yes, that is my lay-out 

My new ME days are new excercises (this week) which I have never done before, so they are perhaps not as heavy as they should be (rack pulls on ME squat day, and Wide Grip Bench on ME bench day) 

I try to max out on assitance work, but will admit I do have a hard time adjusting my thought process around going "light and speedy" on DE days...


----------



## DLDave (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, I see.  It'll take a couple of weeks to adjust to your new stuff.  I really enjoy rack pulls.  I'll follow along and see how things progress for you.   Just give it some time, it is quite a different mentality than the typical bb/fitness program and can seem boring at times until you really have some PR's to work at beating.


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 20, 2008)

DLDave said:


> OK, I see.  It'll take a couple of weeks to adjust to your new stuff.  I really enjoy rack pulls.  I'll follow along and see how things progress for you.   Just give it some time, it is quite a different mentality than the typical bb/fitness program and can seem boring at times until you really have some PR's to work at beating.



I am slowly learning that it is a different mentality, just might take me some time...
rack pulls are good, though I do feel like an idiot doing them at my gym  putting 255 lbs on the bar at my size and then pulling it such a short way looks a bit funny I imagine..


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

DLDave has already checked in, but you should also check the journals of PeteTheGreek and soxmuscle.


----------



## DLDave (Feb 20, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> I am slowly learning that it is a different mentality, just might take me some time...
> rack pulls are good, though I do feel like an idiot doing them at my gym  putting 255 lbs on the bar at my size and then pulling it such a short way looks a bit funny I imagine..



Well most people in a commercial gym don't understand most of what powerlifting training is about, but just remember that those that do are going to be terribly impressed when they see you pulling 255.  Heck, I'm impressed anytime I see a female pulling or free squatting any amount of weight in a commercial gym, it's just so rare.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Well most people in a commercial gym don't understand most of what powerlifting training is about, but just remember that those that do are going to be terribly impressed when they see you pulling 255.  Heck, I'm impressed anytime I see a female pulling or free squatting any amount of weight in a commercial gym, it's just so rare.



So true...

A lot of the girls I know will do all sorts of running/abs but will avoid weights like the plague.  

Not only am I impressed by girls who go that extra distance in the gym, but its attractive to me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> DLDave has already checked in, but you should also check the journals of PeteTheGreek and soxmuscle.



Thanks, big guy.

Your journal is just as informative, _if not more_.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> I am slowly learning that it is a different mentality, just might take me some time...
> rack pulls are good, though I do feel like an idiot doing them at my gym  putting 255 lbs on the bar at my size and then pulling it such a short way looks a bit funny I imagine..



It may look funny now, but when those rack pulls your doing help you progress to the point where you're putting the majority of men to shame, you'll be looking awesome.


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> DLDave has already checked in, but you should also check the journals of PeteTheGreek and soxmuscle.


thanks so much, I definitly will 


DLDave said:


> Well most people in a commercial gym don't understand most of what powerlifting training is about, but just remember that those that do are going to be terribly impressed when they see you pulling 255.  Heck, I'm impressed anytime I see a female pulling or free squatting any amount of weight in a commercial gym, it's just so rare.


LOL, I am impressed when I see a GUY deadlifting or squatting (properly) at the gym..nevermind a female..though I have seen some squatting some impressive weight once upon a time..I have heard a billion times "heavy lifting will make me look like a man so, you do not see it very often!
I looked for a pl gym in my area but there wasn't any 


soxmuscle said:


> So true...
> 
> A lot of the girls I know will do all sorts of running/abs but will avoid weights like the plague.
> 
> Not only am I impressed by girls who go that extra distance in the gym, but its attractive to me.


yes, my gym is full of them..I can count on one hand the number who actually lift hevy, and they are mostly figure/fitness competitors, you can always tell who competes at the gym...
I think honestly, I scare most men at my gym..lol


soxmuscle said:


> It may look funny now, but when those rack pulls your doing help you progress to the point where you're putting the majority of men to shame, you'll be looking awesome.


actually that has happened....haha...


*Off-Topic*
Supposed to be an ME night tonight, but I have a trouble getting spotters, my normal spotter will not be there, and the last time I asked a stranger to spot me, he ended up lifting most of the weight for me, making it a lighter lift then it should have been....most of the women I know at the gym, well I am not 100% sure they could effectively spot me, I just hope someone is there to help 

thanks for coming by..

and if anyone has ever been to a PL meet, it would be great to hear about your experiences/reactions to it..thanks.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Stubborn! 

Glad to see another gal here!  You went from fitness to PL - wow, that's a big change.  What made you decide to start PL???


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Hi Stubborn!
> 
> Glad to see another gal here!  You went from fitness to PL - wow, that's a big change.  What made you decide to start PL???



HI, thanks for coming by 

well, my favorite part of getting ready for the fitness comp was the bulking part (lifting heavy and eating) I hated the dieting, the cardio and the lighter lifting when getting closer to the comp 
 Even though I placed first, I hated being judged on the way I looked, and it is such a subjective judging process, that sometimes no matter what you look like, well, if one judge doesn't like it, well, then your hard work goes for naught...

I like pl'ing becasue I like heavier lifting, I like to eat, and I find for my body..I maintain (or lose) weight while maintaining mass..

oh, and if you lift the weight, then you do...if you don't you don't..it does not matter how small your butt is...lol

*anyhow, you look great. do you compete?*


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks! Haven't competed.. the thought went through my mind last year for a bit and I even considered it... I have the same thoughts as you mentioned though, and have heard comments from some of the competitors of the trash talk behind the stage.... "your not going to place because you don't work with such & such trainer" etc...  It's just not worth it for me.

Good luck with the PL.. I'll be excited to see how your progress!


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Thanks! Haven't competed.. the thought went through my mind last year for a bit and I even considered it... I have the same thoughts as you mentioned though, and have heard comments from some of the competitors of the trash talk behind the stage.... "your not going to place because you don't work with such & such trainer" etc...  It's just not worth it for me.
> 
> Good luck with the PL.. I'll be excited to see how your progress!



Yes, it is kinda nasty backstage, you know how woman look you up and down?? imagine that 100x worse...everyone is comparing themselves against others, and it is hard..
I did it becasue I wanted to prove to myself that I could,but the whole process really plays with your head, so if you ever do decide to do it, make sure you have good reasons why, and really will be happy with the fact that you accomplished it, as opposed to the fact that you place (or don't)


p.s) I had NO trainer....so, screw those girls, lol...

and thanks..I think I may do my meet in early may, and I think my lifts are currently competitive, but I may wait a bit as I would be better to be in a lower weigh class I think...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to IM!

Fitness to PL?  Interesting.  Can't wait to see how you do.


----------



## DLDave (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> *Off-Topic*
> Supposed to be an ME night tonight, but I have a trouble getting spotters, my normal spotter will not be there, and the last time I asked a stranger to spot me, he ended up lifting most of the weight for me, making it a lighter lift then it should have been....most of the women I know at the gym, well I am not 100% sure they could effectively spot me, I just hope someone is there to help
> 
> thanks for coming by..
> ...



As I have only recently started lifting with a dedicated group, I can very much relate to having to rely on strangers for a spot.  You have to be very specific with them before your set, tell them exactly when to touch the bar, when not to touch it, etc.  I'm sure part of what you have to face is the fact that most men probably doubt your ability or haven't really spotted for a woman before, so giving them specific instructions will let them know you know what you're doing.  If all else fails, throw a flat bench into a power rack and set the safety pins to act as a spotter.

And regarding your last question, I'm working towards my first meet in mid-April, so I'll be posting training stuff in my log as I get close and meet-specific stuff as well.  It's an equipped meet, which is where my training is currently focused as the gear is pretty new for me.


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Welcome to IM!
> 
> Fitness to PL?  Interesting.  Can't wait to see how you do.


thanks 
yep..a strange jump I know, 
fellow irishman???


DLDave said:


> As I have only recently started lifting with a dedicated group, I can very much relate to having to rely on strangers for a spot.  You have to be very specific with them before your set, tell them exactly when to touch the bar, when not to touch it, etc.  I'm sure part of what you have to face is the fact that most men probably doubt your ability or haven't really spotted for a woman before, so giving them specific instructions will let them know you know what you're doing.  If all else fails, throw a flat bench into a power rack and set the safety pins to act as a spotter.
> 
> And regarding your last question, I'm working towards my first meet in mid-April, so I'll be posting training stuff in my log as I get close and meet-specific stuff as well.  It's an equipped meet, which is where my training is currently focused as the gear is pretty new for me.



It is hard, to be specific "don't touch the dam bar unless I LOOK like i am struggling" lol, but yes, I think a male spotter would jump in too quick, and a female may not be as helpful..who knows...it is higher rep (2x6) wide grip bench, so maybe it won't be too bad tonight...

what association are you going through?? were you raw before and are now competing equipped??? what are you shotting for lift wise?? do you have a specific number in your head as you train, or do you do what "feels" right at the meet??


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> thanks
> yep..a strange jump I know,
> fellow irishman???



From way way back, but as much Irish as anything else.  You?


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> From way way back, but as much Irish as anything else.  You?



yep, grandmother/father born there....freckles to prove it, lol

it's just a good excuse to throw down some beer on a monday..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah, truly a fellow countryman...um...countrywoman...uh...countryperson....um...drinker.  There we go.


----------



## DLDave (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> thanks
> yep..a strange jump I know,
> fellow irishman???
> 
> ...



This specific meet is IPA, which is one of the more popular around here.  Westside Barbell (of Westside fame) is 15 minutes from me, so geared competitions are the most popular locally.  I have always trained raw as I didn't have firm plans to compete, so my biggest issue right now is learning the equipment.  For the next month and a half, I will be working in the gear to learn the different grooves and also work to identify opening weights.  For a first meet, I'm mainly concerned with hitting the opening weight, so I'll be conservative there.  I'd like to get to a 1700 total, which should be reachable just based on my raw lifts and add a few pounds with the supportive gear.  My best raw lifts would give me around a 1600 total.  Something like a 600+ squat, ~500 bench, 550+ deadlift in gear should be feasible.  But I'll be happy with a first meet in which I hit the opener for all 3 lifts, even if that means a lower total, as I just want a baseline to work to improve for the next one.

On your spot, just tell them to not touch the bar unless it's going back down or stuck for x number of seconds.  You shouldn't be doing any crazy weights with that rep scheme, so hopefully it's a slower speed going down that you can maintain if you lose it rather than crashing onto your chest and stapling to the bench.  And if that happens, honestly the weight isn't crazy heavy anyways , so I don't think it would hurt too bad, although I'm sure 100 lbs of bar weight feels very differently on your chest than mine


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Ah, truly a fellow countryman...um...countrywoman...uh...countryperson....um...drinker.  There we go.


LOL...I am pretty sure it is not a good thing to be bragging of our ethnic cultural alcholisim 


DLDave said:


> This specific meet is IPA, which is one of the more popular around here.  Westside Barbell (of Westside fame) is 15 minutes from me, so geared competitions are the most popular locally.  I have always trained raw as I didn't have firm plans to compete, so my biggest issue right now is learning the equipment.  For the next month and a half, I will be working in the gear to learn the different grooves and also work to identify opening weights.  For a first meet, I'm mainly concerned with hitting the opening weight, so I'll be conservative there.  I'd like to get to a 1700 total, which should be reachable just based on my raw lifts and add a few pounds with the supportive gear.  My best raw lifts would give me around a 1600 total.  Something like a 600+ squat, ~500 bench, 550+ deadlift in gear should be feasible.  But I'll be happy with a first meet in which I hit the opener for all 3 lifts, even if that means a lower total, as I just want a baseline to work to improve for the next one.
> 
> On your spot, just tell them to not touch the bar unless it's going back down or stuck for x number of seconds.  You shouldn't be doing any crazy weights with that rep scheme, so hopefully it's a slower speed going down that you can maintain if you lose it rather than crashing onto your chest and stapling to the bench.  And if that happens, honestly the weight isn't crazy heavy anyways , so I don't think it would hurt too bad, although I'm sure 100 lbs of bar weight feels very differently on your chest than mine



you lucky *******!!!!!! that's awsome westside barbell is so close (yes, jealous)
I thought the lifts were supposed to go as follows???

first attempt-something you can do in your sleep
second attempt-a PR or 5/10 lbs over 
third attempt-all out, heavy as possible????

LOL, ya getting pinned down by 95 lbs won't be too bad...just embaressing...

I am still debating about places here in Canada...one meet is tested, one is now..I am natural,  but doubt highly there are many 50 kg girls out there who are on the juice..lol...


----------



## DLDave (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> LOL...I am pretty sure it is not a good thing to be bragging of our ethnic cultural alcholisim
> 
> 
> you lucky *******!!!!!! that's awsome westside barbell is so close (yes, jealous)
> ...



Yes, Westside is an impressive, hardcore place.  I've been there a few times, unfortunately not strong enough (or crazy enough) to train there regularly.  Louie is a pretty nice guy, definitely knows his stuff, and is more than happy to talk on the phone if you ever run into things you're unsure about.

You've got it right for the lifts, at least for us beginners.  The more experienced guys may have a different take on it.  That opener still might be a bit tricky for those of us new to gear, as a misgroove is going to be difficult no matter the weight, and you still need to use fairly heavy weight in order to touch in a bench shirt or get depth in a squat suit.

For you first meet, I wouldn't put a lot of thought into it.  Find something that meets the rules you like, allows the gear you want to use, and is a date that you can work towards.  Don't worry so much about the competition for your first one.


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

good to have you here. 
good luck on the new adventure.

are you trying to put a lot of mass on, or just going for the strength?


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Yes, Westside is an impressive, hardcore place.  I've been there a few times, unfortunately not strong enough (or crazy enough) to train there regularly.  Louie is a pretty nice guy, definitely knows his stuff, and is more than happy to talk on the phone if you ever run into things you're unsure about.
> 
> You've got it right for the lifts, at least for us beginners.  The more experienced guys may have a different take on it.  That opener still might be a bit tricky for those of us new to gear, as a misgroove is going to be difficult no matter the weight, and you still need to use fairly heavy weight in order to touch in a bench shirt or get depth in a squat suit.
> 
> For you first meet, I wouldn't put a lot of thought into it.  Find something that meets the rules you like, allows the gear you want to use, and is a date that you can work towards.  Don't worry so much about the competition for your first one.


All the "gear" talk slightly confuses me, I have no idea what a bench shirt looks like, nevermind how it works...I don;t even use chalk, so I am pretty ignorant of the gear that some people use...

people keep telling me the meet is about expereince, but i really can't help it that i am overally competitive, and want to win 

I should go and see one, I am pretty sure I do not know enough about the "signals" yet, and need to learn that as well....


the other half said:


> good to have you here.
> good luck on the new adventure.
> 
> are you trying to put a lot of mass on, or just going for the strength?



thanks for the welcome 

I am just going for strength, in fact I have a tendency to lose weight when on a heavy lifting program, and I think I have enough mass right now

(when I started lifting i was 98 lbs, 26% bodyfat, now I am 113 lbs at a lower bf then when I started-about 18% or so)  I am one of those girls whose delts make her look silly in a dress


----------



## DLDave (Feb 21, 2008)

In that case, you'll want a meet run by a federation that is either raw, has a raw division, or will let you compete raw.  I'm not familiar with what they have in Canada, but you can probably find some more info here (Powerlifting by State & Province | Powerlifting Watch) or at Canadian Powerlifting Union.  

And honestly, for someone new to powerlifting, raw is probably the right move anyways as the gear is fairly expensive so you'll want to be sure you're into this before spending that money.  And some people choose to compete exclusively raw anyways.  And a word of advice, invest in some chalk or liquid chalk for those deadlifts, easy way to increase the weight.


And delts under a dress might look funny to another woman who has no delts, but not to a guy (unless the guy also has no delts).


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

DLDave said:


> In that case, you'll want a meet run by a federation that is either raw, has a raw division, or will let you compete raw.  I'm not familiar with what they have in Canada, but you can probably find some more info here (Powerlifting by State & Province | Powerlifting Watch) or at Canadian Powerlifting Union.
> 
> And honestly, for someone new to powerlifting, raw is probably the right move anyways as the gear is fairly expensive so you'll want to be sure you're into this before spending that money.  And some people choose to compete exclusively raw anyways.  And a word of advice, invest in some chalk or liquid chalk for those deadlifts, easy way to increase the weight.



I was planning to go through the CPU, but they have no listings for shows in my area near the end of the year..the other show in May I want to do ..is not tested (drugs) and not raw,,,but..I have checked the regional records, and there are NO 50 kj girls currently even competing (last record was from 2003, I think), so I wonder does it matter raw vs gear in that case???

p.s) thanks for that info  I am quickly learning that pl'ers are a whole lot more helpful then fitness girls, lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> if anyone has ever been to a PL meet, it would be great to hear about your experiences/reactions to it..thanks.



I haven't, but there are many good articles here.  Some of them deal with getting ready for a meet and competing at one.


----------



## DLDave (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> so I wonder does it matter raw vs gear in that case???



It really probably wouldn't matter regardless, but if you're the only one in the division it really won't matter at all since you'd probably be the only one that cared that your weight-class competition had an advantage with gear.


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

DLDave said:


> In that case, you'll want a meet run by a federation that is either raw, has a raw division, or will let you compete raw.  I'm not familiar with what they have in Canada, but you can probably find some more info here (Powerlifting by State & Province | Powerlifting Watch) or at Canadian Powerlifting Union.
> 
> And honestly, for someone new to powerlifting, raw is probably the right move anyways as the gear is fairly expensive so you'll want to be sure you're into this before spending that money.  And some people choose to compete exclusively raw anyways.  And a word of advice, invest in some chalk or liquid chalk for those deadlifts, easy way to increase the weight.
> 
> ...




i agree 100%, the only soft spots i want to feel are suppost to be soft.


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I haven't, but there are many good articles here.  Some of them deal with getting ready for a meet and competing at one.


thanks so much, looks like i have some reading to do 


DLDave said:


> It really probably wouldn't matter regardless, but if you're the only one in the division it really won't matter at all since you'd probably be the only one that cared that your weight-class competition had an advantage with gear.


no, at my level, and my size I am proberly lucky enough not to have alot of competition (dammit)


the other half said:


> [/B]
> 
> i agree 100%, the only soft spots i want to feel are suppost to be soft.



LOL....well, I am not sure the majority of men (or women) feel that way...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> LOL...I am pretty sure it is not a good thing to be bragging of our ethnic cultural alcholisim



View attachment 24744


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

DLDave said:


> And delts under a dress might look funny to another woman who has no delts, but not to a guy (unless the guy also has no delts).




Amen!!!


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

*Week 5-Me Bench*

*Wide Grip Bench*
warm up-1x6 (45 lbs), 1x6 (65 lbs)
***it was here my wrist started bothering me***

changed to reg grip bench-3x3 (95 lbs) no spotter..wrist still bugging me despite change

2x6 (85 lbs) wrist pretty fried, so i stopped.....will explain later.

*Unassisted Dips*
1x10, 1x8, 1x7 (little bit of wrist issue, I normally do them weighted)

*Side Raises*
3x10 (15 lbs)

*DB Rows*
3x10 (40 lbs)

20 minutes bike.

Well, I have a minor injury that apperently is further aggrevated by wide grip bench.  While prepping for my fitness show last year, I had to "re-learn" gymnastics (after a 12 year hiatus) and, as time went on, and I practiced flips and such on hardwood floors, my wrist (left) started becoming a pain in the bum. Basically, it is a latent injury that normally does not bug me too much.
 I wrap it when lifting, and normally does not hurt too much, but wide grip bench is definitly something I want to avoid at this point...shame, becasue I think I could have used the lift to my advantage....

...had a nice compliment from a bb girl at my gym who was trying to convince me to continue fitness competing..she said I had a great physique, and from a another girl this is a nice complaiment...I expect lots of this from competitor freinds at the gym,(telling me to keep competing fitness) who think I should ride the success of my first show/first place win, and keep at it....The idea of it fills me with fear..

I would rather face a big heavy ass bar and a room full of men who dwarf me rather then apply pro-tan again, and look forward to a tsb of peanut butter...lol..great respect for the girls who compete!


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> View attachment 24744


LOL....
I think I missed the irish alcholic gene...


Pylon said:


> Amen!!!


at least some men have taste


----------

